# Loud bathroom plumbing



## Quattro (May 19, 2008)

My one story ranch home has 2 bathrooms. They back up to each other with a wall separating them. They have identical sink plumbing (single-handle faucet) using 1/2" copper tubing and metal supply lines. 

When a sink valve is open, the noise created by the water in the pipes is very loud. It's not a banging or gurgling or clanking...it's just LOUD water noise. Is this just the way low-flow faucets are, or is there some sort of wacky restriction in my pipes? 

When a shower is on, it's not even as loud as when the sink is on, but it's close. Would switching to PEX tubing quiet this down some? Is it the faucet or the pipes? Seems to me the sound is coming from in the wall, which would mean it's the pipes. 

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (May 19, 2008)

Hello Quattro:
The most common cause of noise in water pipes is a restriction in the pipe: for instance, cutting the pipe and not reaming the inside, which would be most common on copper and galvanized pipe. The supply lines are the most suspect in this case. You may want to consider changing to plastic supply lines if they would not be too unsightly.
Glenn


----------

